# Grundausstattung Fliegen



## grxxnwxxd (3. September 2012)

Seid mir gegrüßt,
ich habe hier mal die Fliegen zusammengestellt, die mir am wichtgsten erscheinen.

Ich kenne Fliegenfischer, die haben 6 Dosen in der Weste und nochmal 10 im Kofferraum. Wenn man fragt, warum dieser Aufwand, ist die Antwort meist,  dass man für jede Situation gerüstet sein will. Dagegen ist zunächst nichts zu sagen, es fragt sich allerdings, ob diese Menge an verschiedenen Fliegen wirklich nötig ist, bzw. ob man einen einzigen Fisch mehr fängt, wenn man ein so riesiges Sortiment dabei hat und mit sich herum schleppt.
Ich versuche hier eine grundlegende Auswahl an Fliegen darzustellen, mit der man in den allermeisten Fällen gut gerüstet ist.
Die Aufzählung erhebt keinen Anspruch auf Vollständigkeit. Wenn Sie der Meinung sind, dass ein wichtiges Muster fehlt, können Sie mir gerne eine Mail schicke.
Ich nehme Ihren Vorschlag dann hier auf.

*Jigs*
Jignymphen haben zwei große Vorteile. Sie haben weniger Hänger als mit Goldkopfnymphen und Jigs gehen auf Tiefe. 
Sollten Sie Probleme haben den schweren Jig mit dem Rollwurf zum Fisch zu bringen, dannn nutzen Sie den Switch Cast.
Auf YouTube oder ähnlichen Plattformen gibt es dazu genügend Anleitungen für diesen Wurf. 
Die Bindeweise eines Jigs ist immer gleich. Schwanz, Körper, eventuell Hechel. Die wesenstlichen Unterschiede liegen in den Farben.
Im Folgenden eine Aufstellung der Muster und der Insekten, die sie darstellen.
Hellgrün: Rhyacophilla (Köcherfliege), ohne Schwanz, eventuell mit grauer Rebhunhhechel.
Grau: alle grauen Fliegen und die Wasserassel. Soll die Wasserassel nachgeahmt werden, so entfällt der Schwanz.
Braun: alle braunen Fliegen.
Beige, schmutzig weiss, helles Gelb: Mit Schwanz wird die Maifliege nachgeahmt, ohne die Hydropsyche (Köcherfliege).
Schwarz: alle schwarzen Fliegen, ich nehme meist die Red Tag auf Jighaken.
Hinweis: Barben fängt man oft nur, wenn der Köder ganz nah am Grund ist. Will man nicht ständig zwischen einer schwimmenden Schnur und einer
Sinktip wechseln, weil man zwischendrin auf andere Fische die Leine auswirft, so bieten sich die schweren Jigs als Köder für Barben geradezu an.

*Nassfliegen:*
Ich biete hier einfach eine Liste der Nassfliegen, mit denen ich, aber auch meine Freunde besonders gut gefangen haben.
Black Penell, Black Palmer, Brown Palmer, Black and Orange, Light Cahill, Partdridge and Orange. 
Die Black Penell ist ein uraltes Muster. Sie ist immer dann besonders effektiv, wenn die Fische dunkle Aufsteiger fressen. 
Meinen Beobachtungen nach gehört sie mit zu den besten Fliegen auf Döbel.
Black Palmer und Browen Palmer nehme ich immer dann, wenn ich nicht recht weiss, auf was die Fische beissen. Ich binde  
diese Muster auch in anderen Farben, z. B in der Maifliegenzeit in gelb, auch grau und violett sind erfolgreiche Farben. Als Material nehme ich 
Federn vom chinesischen Hahn. Hält man diese Muster durch Leerwürfe trocken kann man sie wie Trockenfliegen fischen, zieht man sie unter Wasser sind es Nassfliegen.
Black and Orange : ich weiß nicht wie dieses Muster heißt, ich weiß auch nicht, ob ich es erfunden habe oder ob es dazu bereits eine Bindeanleitung gibt.
Ich habe mir einfach einen Namen ausgedacht, Black, weil der Körper aus Pfauengras ist und Orange, weil ich für den Schwanz orangene Hechelfibern verwende.
Für die Kopfhechel wähle ich bei hohem. schnellem Wasser Orange, weil der Fisch diese Farbe gut sieht, bei etwas ruhigerem Wasser ist die hechel hellgrau bis dun.
Die Light Cahill  gibt es als Nass- und als Trockenfliege. Sie ahmt Maifliegen nach.

Die Partridge and Orange, Partridge and Yellow, Partridge and Brown etc  sind alles Nachahmungen von Köcherfliegen. Sie fischen im Oberflächenfilm
*
Nymphen:*
Die guten alten Goldkopfnymphen kennt vermutlich jeder Fliegenfischer.Ich binde sie allerdings für helles undoder niedriges Wasser auch mit Kupferkopf 
oder schwarzem Kopf.Goldkopfnymphen sollte man in den Größen 10 bis 18 bei sich haben. 
Im Herbst nimmt man eher die kleinen, im Frühjahr eher die großen Größen. 
Wichtig ist eine gewisse Auswahl an Farben. An manchen Tagen haben sich die Fische auf eine bestimmte Farbe eingeschossen, und dann geht nur die.
Das habe ich gerade bei Döbeln immer wieder erlebt. Bewährt haben sich: 
Schwarz (Pfau), grün, hellbraun, braun, hellgrau, grau. Gerne kann man verschiedene Farben kombinieren. Rot und schwarz ist eine gängige Kombination. (Red Tag)
Aber auch grüner Körper und am Kopf ein wenig Pfau ist beliebt (Rhyacophila). Fängig ist auch die Kombination gelb und mittelbraun. 
Bei großen Haken binde ich eine braunen Körper und rippe den Hinterleib (Abdomen) mit gelber Seide. In Größe 14 oder kleiner binde ich einen gelben Hinterleib und einen braunen Thorax.

*Streamer:*
Ich rede hier nur von Streamern für Barsch, Döbel, Forelle. Hecht- und Zanderstreamer sind nochmal was ganz Anderes. Es gibt im Prinzip derei Arten von 
solchen Streamern. Woooly Bugger fischt man in der Regel beschwert und meist im Stillwasser. Für eher harte Strömung benutzt man Streamer mit Eichhörnchenschwinge.
Für mittlere Strömung oder Stillwaser kann man Schwingen aus Hahnenfedern nehmen.

*Trockenfliegen:*
Kribelmücke und CDC-Fliege sind gute Muster für den Herbst. Die Reehhar-Sedge hat den großen Vorteil, dass sie dreggen darf, weil auch das natürliche Insket versucht ans Ufer zu eilen und dabei dem Dreggen ähnliche Muster auf dem Wasser verursacht. Man kann diese Fliege 
sowohl in freier Drift fischen als auch gezogen wie eine Nassfliege. Besonders gerne fische ich die Ballon Sedge. 
Hier wird vor das Reehaar ein Köpchen aus gelbem Dexion gebunden. Selbst wenn die Fliege unter Wasser ist, sieht man sie durch das gelbe Köpfchen noch auf weite Entfernung.
Die Red Tag gehört in jede Fliegenschachtel, sie war eins der Lieblingsmuster des großen Hans Gebetsroither.

Ich habs ergänzt um "Welche Fliege in welchem Monat"
*April*
Das Wasser ist hoch, schnell, trüb. Die Fische stehen am Grund und sind träge. Das bedingt schwere Köder wie, Jignymphen und große Köder wie, Streamer. Eine der ersten Eintagsfliegen im Jahresreigen ist die Heptagenia, perfekt nachgeahmt durch die Märzbraune.
Wenn die Streamer wegen des Strömungsdrucks nicht tief genug kommen, sollten Sie sie trotzdem nicht mit Blei binden, dann spielen sie nicht mehr. (Etwas anderes sind Konehaeds, die hindern das Spiel nicht.)
Werfen Sie zunächst stromauf, damit der Köder sinken kann. Benutzen Sie ein sinkendes Vorfach, so werfen sie Querüber oder leicht Stromab. Sinkende Vorfächer   gibt es zu kaufen, die kann man aber auch selbst bauen. In beiden Fällen muss das Gewicht des sinkenden Vorfaches auf die Schnurklasse abgestimmt sein! Kaufen Sie eine extra fast Sinkschnur, schneiden Sie sie auf die gewünschte Länge und „schweißen“ Schlaufen mit Schrumpfschlauch. #
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_9M-i2r72s0
*Mai*
Die Schneeschmelze ist durch, das Wasser klarer und wärmer. Die ersten Käfer sind unterwegs und werden vom Wind aus den Büschen aufs Wasser geweht. Ich bezweifle aber, dass Käfermuster von den Fischen immer als Käfer genommen werden. Besonders gute Erfahrungen habe ich da mit schmutzig gelbem Körper und grauer Decke und mit Grün für Körper und Flügeldecke.  Sicher werden beide Muster von den Fischen nicht für Käfer sondern für Puppen oder Köcherfliegen gehalten.
Ab Mitte Mai, teilweise rein bis in den August ist die hohe Zeit der Maifliege. In den ersten Tagen sind die Forellen noch etwas skeptisch gegenüber diesen Brummern, aber dann beginnt der Tanz.
*Juni*
Käfer gehen nach wie vor gut. Spätestens jetzt ist die große Zeit der Trockenfliege gekommen. Alle Muster passender Größe und Farbe, bringen Fische zum Steigen.
*Juli*
Dieser Monat ist neben allen anderen Muster die beste Zeit für Streamer. Das Wasser ist voller Brutfische. Ab Sommer sind auch schwimmende Köcherfliegen Imitationen sinnvol, allen voran die Reehhar-Sedge.
*August*
So langsam, ist die Zeit der Käfer vorbei. Die zweite Generation an Insekten  schlüpft, merklich kleiner als die erste. Jetzt fängt man gut mit Goldköpfen in den Größen 16 und 18. Auch kleine Peter Ross und Black Penell Größe 14 und1 6 bringen Fische an den Haken. Nicht zu vergessen die Partridge and Orange.

S*eptember und Oktober*
Auch im September und Oktober fischt man kleine Muster und mit der Kribelmücke und ähnlichen Insekten bewegt man sich im Bereich von Hakengröße 18 bis 22.
*
November und Dezember*
Die Forelle hat schon   längst Schonzeit, nicht aber Hecht, Barsch und Zander. Wichtig ist, bewegen Sie die Fliege langsam, denn das Wasser ist kalt und die Fische träge. Die Züge immer bis direkt ans Ufer ausfischen, dort kommen meist erst die Bisse.

Gruß
Greenwood


----------



## Seele (3. September 2012)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen*

Vielen Dank, da mach ich doch gleich mal nen Sticky draus


----------



## grxxnwxxd (3. September 2012)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen*

Was ist denn ein Sticky???
Schöne Fotos!


----------



## Seele (3. September 2012)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen*

Oben antackern


----------



## grxxnwxxd (3. September 2012)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen*

Oh, zuviel de Ehre,
da muss ich das Thema ja richtig systematisch angehen#h
Wird aber ein bisschen dauern...
Gruß
Greenwood


----------



## Rosi (23. September 2012)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen*

Ja, und vergiß das Meer nicht. Oder schreibt doch drüber für Süßwasser.


----------



## Dorschjäger (24. September 2012)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen*

Gute Zusammenstellung greenwood.


----------



## grxxnwxxd (2. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen*

An Rosi
von Meer habe ich keine Ahnung. Schick mir was und ich ergänze den Artikel
info@greenwood-flyfishing.de
An Dorschjäger...
danke


----------



## Waldnaab (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen*

Hallo greenwood,
Ihre Ausführungen finde ich als beginner wirklich mehr als aufschlussreich. Das Problem vor dem man am Fluss steht, ist doch, welches der schönen, käuflich erhältlichen Fliegenmuster fängt wirklich. Da sind Ihre Leitlinien mehr als wertvoll.

Grüße von der Waldnaab


----------



## towu (30. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen*

bin ebenfalls absoluter Neuling und genau diese kurzen Infos haben mir etwas Licht ins dunkle Wirrwarr der Millionen Möglichkeiten gebracht!
Danke


----------



## Allroundmicha (19. August 2017)

Hallo. Super und aufschlussreich der thread. 

Auch ich bin blutiger Anfänger in diesem Bereich. Was mich zusätzlich an Info hier freuen würde wäre eine Hackengrösse. Zumindestens wo Anfänger nicht viel falsch machen können ohne sich sinnlos zuviele Fliegen zu kaufe.

Mfg Micha


----------



## Lajos1 (20. August 2017)

*AW: Grundausstattung Fliegen*

Hallo Allroundmicha,

beschränke Dich erstmal, beim Trocken- Nass- und Nymphenfischen auf Hakengröße 10 und 12 eventuell noch 14. Das reicht fürs Erste.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------

